

Largest Neuronal Network to Date Achieved Using Japanese Supercomputer - damian2000
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/08/130802080237.htm

======
damian2000
Original source:
[http://www.riken.jp/en/pr/press/2013/20130802_1/](http://www.riken.jp/en/pr/press/2013/20130802_1/)

